# pigeon kill...with headtorch...VIDEO...



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Seen a couple of roosting pigeons up in the woods out the back of my house...

I regularly take a few for the ferrets from here...

Armed with my headtorch...my catapult and 14mm lead....

I took one...on the second shot....

It fluttered a little...then dropped behind the fence....

I jumped onto the fence to see what the score was and it was stone dead....

Went round and picked it up...straight in the ferret hutch...

Distance wise....hmm.. im not sure... maybe 30yards out...25yards up :hmm:

Cheers



















VIDEO...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)




----------



## Greavous (Sep 29, 2013)

Nothing like it when a plan comes together. Catching it all play out on video in the dark certainly adds to the challenge. Nice shooting!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice shooting pal.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice shot man!


----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

Good shot!


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

This same as all the others said,good shooting.

Although a bit more planning went into it than we are led to believe, having video all ready to go and all.

In any event it well caught on camera, and a pleasure to see.

Just a pity cameras rarely around when those opportunity shots arise from time to time.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Jaximus (Jun 1, 2013)

So, I'm thinking head mounted POV cam for next time. Cool video. Nice shooting there, partner.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> This same as all the others said,good shooting.
> Although a bit more planning went into it than we are led to believe, having video all ready to go and all.
> In any event it well caught on camera, and a pleasure to see.
> Just a pity cameras rarely around when those opportunity shots arise from time to time.
> Cheers Allan


I knew the pigeon was there.... id let the dogs out for a piss....and seen them with the headtorch....

All it took was for me to get the catapult... and set my mobile phone to 'record' ....

The windier the better.... they sit lower in the hard winds... same goes for pheasants


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

Top shot fella


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah come on over to visit Sir, and I will have to go find a King Cobra for you to video and shoot.

It really is not hard to find them here; but Buddhist country, life and all that as long as,not in residential areas. They tend to frown on shooting them just for the heck of it.

A bit strange those Asians, says he living in Thailand, and married to half Thai half Japanese absolutely beautiful wife.

Another of life's irioinies.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

That is impressive stuff! Your ferrets are eating good!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Good shooting ... especially for a lefty!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Night hunting with a light can be quite productive ... but alas not legal here.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Charles said:


> Good shooting ... especially for a lefty!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Night hunting with a light can be quite productive ... but alas not legal here.
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


A lefty?....

Im a righty?....

Seems theres some differences in whats a lefty...and whats a righty  ...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

In my book a right handed person holds the catty in the left and a left hander in there right, not too sure though


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Okay well go figure what I am then ?

I write left handed; play snooker/pool as a lefty; naturally instinctively hold a rifle as a lefty and shoot exceptionally well.

BUT right eye is my Master eye, and I shoot a rifle significantly better as a eighty; everything else since a child is naturally right handed: with the exception of all fighting/ martial arts, which I can lead with either side forward.

So based on that list; what am I (?)...other than a totally mixed up nut case.

Said with a sly smile, and a sends of humour.

Cheers Allan


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

It is of course purely arbitrary what we call it. Most folks who are right hand dominant are also right eye dominant. And those folks usually hold the slingshot frame in their left hand, draw with their right, and look at the target with their right ... this configuration puts the dominant eye closer to the line of the bands. Those who are left hand dominant and left eye dominant will use the reverse hold, again so the dominant eye is closer to the line of the bands. Then there are those whose dominant handedness does not coincide with dominant eye-ness, and then it can be a toss up. In any case, statistically speaking, I suspect most folks are right dominant in hand and in eye ... and will hold the frame with their left hand and draw with their right. I was just poking a little good natured fun at the fact that you hold the frame with your left hand and draw with your right. No big deal either way ... whatever works for you is the way you should do it!! :wave:

Cheers ...... Charles

EDIT: I see where the confusion is coming from ... my bad here ... I SHOULD have said "you hold the frame with your RIGHT and draw with your LEFT." Hope this clarifies things a bit.


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Charles said:


> It is of course purely arbitrary what we call it. Most folks who are right hand dominant are also right eye dominant. And those folks usually hold the slingshot frame in their left hand, draw with their right, and look at the target with their right ... this configuration puts the dominant eye closer to the line of the bands. Those who are left hand dominant and left eye dominant will use the reverse hold, again so the dominant eye is closer to the line of the bands. Then there are those whose dominant handedness does not coincide with dominant eye-ness, and then it can be a toss up. In any case, statistically speaking, I suspect most folks are right dominant in hand and in eye ... and will hold the frame with their left hand and draw with their right. I was just poking a little good natured fun at the fact that you hold the frame with your left hand and draw with your right. No big deal either way ... whatever works for you is the way you should do it!! :wave:
> 
> Cheers ...... Charles


Charles... your eyes must be decieving you my friend  ...

Im holding the catapult in my right hand...and drawing with my left...

Making me a righty  ...


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

B.P.R said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > It is of course purely arbitrary what we call it. Most folks who are right hand dominant are also right eye dominant. And those folks usually hold the slingshot frame in their left hand, draw with their right, and look at the target with their right ... this configuration puts the dominant eye closer to the line of the bands. Those who are left hand dominant and left eye dominant will use the reverse hold, again so the dominant eye is closer to the line of the bands. Then there are those whose dominant handedness does not coincide with dominant eye-ness, and then it can be a toss up. In any case, statistically speaking, I suspect most folks are right dominant in hand and in eye ... and will hold the frame with their left hand and draw with their right. I was just poking a little good natured fun at the fact that you hold the frame with your left hand and draw with your right. No big deal either way ... whatever works for you is the way you should do it!! :wave:
> ...


Ahhh ... and so you are!!! I am a dolt ... I can only plead my current debilitated state ... have been rather ill the last several weeks. I cannot account for why I made a mirror reversal in my head.

Still a good shot, nonetheless!

Cheers .... Charles

My original observation was correct. Most right handers will hold the frame in their LEFT hand and draw with their RIGHT hand ... the reverse of what you are doing in the video. If one is right eye dominant, that puts the dominant eye closest to the line of the bands. Seeing you hold your frame in your right hand and draw with your left leads me to characterize you as a lefty ...

BUT ... this is all completely trivial, and does not matter spit. I am happy no matter how you choose to characterize how you shoot.


----------



## kenyaslinger (Jun 27, 2013)

So, which follows the other;does the hand follow the dominant eye or the eye follow the dominant hand??

Im right handed since birth, hold the sling with my right hand and use my left eye. When I hold the sling with my left hand, it feels unnatural and unstable, though I can use the right eye perfectly.


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Ah Kenya it seems may be you are as muddled up as myself about which is dominant side.

Read my befuddled list of left and right dominance.

Although I did forget to mention with Slingshots; I am just another like most.

Left hand holder, right hand draw and release type of guy.

So absolutely nothing unusual there.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## MrTriscuit (Oct 10, 2011)

Nice shot man!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

kenyaslinger said:


> So, which follows the other;does the hand follow the dominant eye or the eye follow the dominant hand??
> 
> Im right handed since birth, hold the sling with my right hand and use my left eye. When I hold the sling with my left hand, it feels unnatural and unstable, though I can use the right eye perfectly.


There is no right or wrong here ... a lot depends on how you have gotten used to shooting. Most right handers extend their left hand under the forearm of a rifle or shotgun, with the right hand back at the trigger, using their dominant right eye for sighting along the barrel. (If left handed and left eye dominant, most will extend the right hand under the forearm, using the left hand back at the trigger.) If one is right handed and do much gun work and also shoot slingshots, most will take the same position ... left hand extended, right hand back toward the cheek or shoulder. But of course there is no universal rule ... no right or wrong. However you are used to shooting the slingshot, and whatever feels best for you is fine.

There are folks who are right handed, but left eye dominant. Such individuals will often feel more comfortable holding the frame with the right hand, as that brings the dominant eye more easily in line with the bands.

An easy way to determine your dominant eye is to extend either arm out in front of you as far as possible holding the thumb up. Then keeping both eyes open, focus on some distant object so that the object appears balanced on your thumb tip. Alternately close one eye and then the other. If the object does not appear to jump off your thumb when the right eye is closed, but does appear to jump when the left eye is closed, then you are left eye dominant. Alternatively, if the object does not appear to jump off your thumb when the left eye is closed, but does appear to jump when the right eye is closed, then you are right eye dominant.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ocular_dominance#Determination

Cheers ..... Charles

Please see the correction I made in my previous post ... sorry for the confusion due to my misstatement.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

> pigeon kill...with headtorch...


At first i was like: "How the hell did he do that...he must have thrown like a Baseballstar"

Then i opened the Thread :neener:

Nice Shooting, without a doubt. I hope you retrieved her?


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Charles Sir, excellent description of determining left/right eye dominance.

Exactly the same way most army recruits are taught, I think.

Dang just know it was a lot of years ago seems like, 6th of March 1976 when I first joined up: and soon after had to do that exercise/test.

Cheers Allan Leigh


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

AnTrAxX said:


> > pigeon kill...with headtorch...
> 
> 
> At first i was like: "How the **** did he do that...he must have thrown like a Baseballstar"
> ...


Yep, retrived and fed to the ferrets  ... if i didnt think i would have been able to get it... i wouldnt have shot it...



Aussie Allan In Thailand said:


> Charles Sir, excellent description of determining left/right eye dominance.
> Exactly the same way most army recruits are taught, I think.
> Dang just know it was a lot of years ago seems like, 6th of March 1976 when I first joined up: and soon after had to do that exercise/test.
> Cheers Allan Leigh


I dont know about the australian army... but the british SA80 (a2) .... need to be held in the right hand/shoulder... and use of the right eye...

Otherwise, the cocking handle will take your face off....

Same goes for our other weapons...GPMG...LMG/ MINIME....SHARPSHOOTER
..SNIPER RIFLE... and so on...


----------



## phil (Dec 6, 2012)

What head torch are you using I have just got a led lenser head torch and for the size of it the beam is AWESOME


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

phil said:


> What head torch are you using I have just got a led lenser head torch and for the size of it the beam is AWESOME


Cree 1600 lumens... rechargeable...

About £15 on ebay...

Lights a field up...

Awesome for what I use it for... video doesnt do it justice


----------



## Aussie Allan In Thailand (Jan 28, 2013)

Yea B.P.R. Aussie,army,you,can still shoot most things as lefty.

Back then it was our designation SLR, actually the Belgian FN in 7.62.; which you can shoot either left or right.

Myself I do shoot mostly as right hander; especially our sniper rifles.

Although having the advantage of being able to shoot darn well as lefty; has it's obvious advantages when shooting the left side of cover from fire, or cover from observation, without exposing your body when on operations.

For anyone not up on army/military terminology.
Ignore this post, or ask someone the very real difference between the 2 types of cover.

Cheers Allan


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

good shot, bet he went down well 

-Epic


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Nice shot!


----------



## whippetlad (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice shot there!! What catapult is it? And what headtorch is that may have to invest in one. Thanks- whippet lad


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Homemade catapult... and tge headtorch is a cree... 1600 lumens


----------



## 10mmSteelball (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice shot man  !

(respect i know how hard it can be to shot at night but u just killed it  !!! )


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

10mmSteelball said:


> Nice shot man  !
> 
> (respect i know how hard it can be to shot at night but u just killed it  !!! )


Takes a while to get used to the headtorch...

And shooting 'UP'...takes a bit of praftice....

Directly above your head is the hardest


----------



## 10mmSteelball (Nov 25, 2013)

,,Directly above your head is the hardest ``

well i see we speak the same language   !!!

but after getting some midair hits on some cans i finally also got the straight up shotting running quite well  !


----------



## HarryBee (Jun 29, 2013)

kenyaslinger said:


> So, which follows the other;does the hand follow the dominant eye or the eye follow the dominant hand??
> Im right handed since birth, hold the sling with my right hand and use my left eye. When I hold the sling with my left hand, it feels unnatural and unstable, though I can use the right eye perfectly.


Same here , much more stable in my right hand and I close my right eye for aiming.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> In my book a right handed person holds the catty in the left and a left hander in there right, not too sure though


I'm right handed, but i hold with my right hand


----------

